# Dr.White on Jesus in the bible



## Iconoclast (Nov 24, 2009)

This is posted here,from Iron sharpens Iron;

Iron Sharpens Iron just scroll down a page or two and click on the triangle

MP3 here: http://mp3.aomin.org/JRW/ISI111609.mp3



> Monday, November 16, 2009
> James White: "Muslim-Christian Relations... Plus an Overview of the Recent Dialogue with Imam Syed Z. Sayeed: Jesus in the Qur'an & the Bible"!
> .
> James R. White, founder & director of Alpha & Omega Ministries , a theologically Reformed Christian apologetics ministry based in Phoenix, AZ, will address "Muslim-Christian Relations... Plus an Overview of the Recent Dialogue with Imam Syed Z. Sayeed: Jesus in the Qur'an & the Bible
> ...


----------

